# MOTU 828 Mk2 issues and need help



## Bunford (Mar 15, 2016)

Anybody able to share any opinions on what might be the issue with my interface? It seems to power on and then freeze, being totally unresponsive. This occurs when not connected to anything except the power cable, so likely to be hardware issue. However, when i connect the firewire cable to my PC, the interface is detected perfectly in terms of model, inputs, outputs, features etc in windows system audio panel, MOTU AudioControl and CueMix. However, i cannot get the unit itself past the model name screen and can;t get any audio through it.

I emailed MOTU and they basically said as it's not the current Mk3, they can't help and advised I buy one of the newer models. Not very helpful!!!!

Any ideas?!?!


----------



## spyderspyders (Mar 15, 2016)

I would try factory reset http://www.motu.com/techsupport/technotes/reset


----------



## spyderspyders (Mar 15, 2016)

There is also a voltage reset at the bottom of the same page. Good Luck!


----------



## Bunford (Mar 15, 2016)

spyderspyders said:


> I would try factory reset http://www.motu.com/techsupport/technotes/reset


Tried both and neither worked. I had already tried the reset, as I do in my video holding in the setup button, but nothing responds once powered on so can't reset that way. Just tried the voltage reset too and made no difference.


----------



## spyderspyders (Mar 15, 2016)

Thus guy gets stuck at the version number on start up and has a fix


----------



## Bunford (Mar 15, 2016)

Interesting stuff. In holding down the VALUE and CURSOR buttons I do get the firmware upgrade option come on screen (though none of the other lights that he gets). Not sure how to attempt that though so sent this video back to MOTU and asked whether upgrading firmware might fix it.

I also noticed the comment stating a fix too, so might try this in the meantime:

_had the same problem, open the MOTU by unscrewing the top 3 phillips screws and then then unscrew the bolts at the front using an allen key. press down on all chips to make sure they are making contact. i then removed the fuse to the right side of the board gave it a wipe and re-inserted it in its slot. Powered up and now working perfectly.....this is obviously a common fault but the people at MOTU will not help over the phone they prefer you send it to them along with £120.00 just to look at it._


----------



## Bunford (Mar 18, 2016)

For anyone interested, the above solution fixed it so seems to be a generic design fault.


----------



## owenave (Mar 29, 2016)

Yeah it seems Motu wanted to either sell you a newer model or have you pay a huge amount plus shipping to have them repair it (while all along they knew what was wrong with it) That being said.... Motu has always been great with me giving me service over the years since the 80's.


----------

